# selecting ten from the 118th tier



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

for some reason i can't delete this so this is what I'll do


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

science said:


> for some reason i can't delete this so this is what I'll do


Czernowin: The Fabrication of Light [2020]


----------

